# Game #45: Hornets (15-29) @ Lakers (19-25)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

New Orleans Hornets @ Los Angeles Lakers
Tuesday, 29 January 2013
2230H EST
Local Channel: FSNO, TWC SportsNet
National Channel: *NBA TV*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We can't have a letdown after the big OKC win. Come out and kick some Pelican ass. Gain some momentum heading into the 7-game road trip.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We need a win streak. Badly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

One game at a time. Go Lakers! Eminem's back!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Double digit victory should be the goal. Though they've been about a 500 team sine Gordon returned. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Need to prove that the last two wins weren't flukes and that we've actually turned a corner.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

in a way this is a good test as it's arguably easier to focus and bring intensity against the Thunder than the Hornets


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> Double digit victory should be the goal. Though they've been about a 500 team sine Gordon returned.


8-5. Yikes!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 3 assists already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

When did Dwight steal Kwame Brown's hands?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

10 points for Dwight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eric Gordon with 12 points already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Earl Clark has been lights out from 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake in the game.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Just tune in. Eminem's in!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wtf? Blake automatically back in the rotation?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

8 points for Earl Clark!


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I was wondering why Eminem's name was being dropped and then I realized. :2ti:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Earl Clark era!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

25-24 Lakers after one.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweet move by Kobe to end the quarter. Too bad he missed. llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 3 rebounds and 5 assists to go with his 2 points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeks for 3!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamison has the ugliest points scored.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake nails his first shot!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Eminem's aggressive. I lurv it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeks for 3 again!

Hornets have missed a lot of easy shots at the rim.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beautiful pass from Pau but Jamison blows it. Damn.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Savior off to a fast start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

17-0 runs are always nice.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Too unselfish.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dwight has yet to grab a rebound.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Classic Meeks. llullz


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hasn't been an issue. He's been really active on D, probably not finding himself in rebounding position.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweet touch pass by Pau to Dwight for the and 1.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

The ball movement there... :drool:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, Dwight has 0 rebounds right now. Crazy.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jace said:


> Hasn't been an issue. He's been really active on D, probably not finding himself in rebounding position.


Yeah. It hasn't been an issue but it's highly unusual.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau sucks at FT's all of a sudden.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nashty!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't y'all want this to stay close so we can see some more of Pau/Dwight down the stretch?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bad rotation there.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dafuq?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Love seeing that from the ref.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

54-42 Lakers at halftime.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kobe shot jacking tonight. 6 attempts (two in the final 10 seconds) and only 5 assists. 

Dwight's all over the court.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Pau sucks at FT's all of a sudden.


Dwight's FT bug caught Pau.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Dwight. Slam that in!


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Drive Kick Clark Net!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There you go, #12.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> Kobe got more ASTs than Nash, Nash has more REBs than Dwight, & Dwight is the best FT shooter so far--just a normal half in @Lakers land


-ESPNLA 710 Radio

llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pick and roll. I love it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cajon said:


> -ESPNLA 710 Radio
> 
> llullz


:laugh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sloppy.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Ball movement. Off the ball movement. Production in the paint. The offense looks playoff ready. Still too many lapses on D. They should be up by more.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Come on, Pau!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stop missing your free throws, Pau!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Clark bit the bait. Great D though.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Still got that lead! Go lakers


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Holy crap Jason Smith sucks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Whoa, MWP.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> Holy crap Jason Smith sucks.


Yeah he's having a terrible game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game is way too close for comfort.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sloppy, sloppy, sloppy. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Finally, Pau.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jodie Meeks!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 10 assists.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Meeks(?)!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Not so sure Austin Rivers is ever going to learn to play within the flow of an offense. Just looks like a guy that doesn't get it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamison for 3! Back to an 11-point lead.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Kobe with 10 assists.


And again flirting with a trip-dub.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> @SportsCenter
> 
> With his 8th assist tonight, Kobe now has 36 over his last 3 games. The MOST he has EVER had over 3-game stretch in his career.


Nice.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

hobojoe said:


> Not so sure Austin Rivers is ever going to learn to play within the flow of an offense. Just looks like a guy that doesn't get it.


He should've stayed in college then took a masters degree being entering the league.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

meeks


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Meeks going Fisher. llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Earl Clark is a beast.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Cajon said:


> Finally, Pau.


let it be noted that Pau had a +/- of +23 at this point in the game


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

is jamison aware he can actually toe right up to the line?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau with 7-7-7.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

e-monk said:


> let it be noted that Pau had a +/- of +23 at this point in the game


It's been a game of runs, the key one being the 10-0 start to the 2nd quarter that Gasol and the second unit went on. It's gone back and forth since, but the Lakers have pretty much been in control since opening it up.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

e-monk said:


> let it be noted that Pau had a +/- of +23 at this point in the game


Thy will be done.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Meeks going Fisher again on the break. llullz-mao


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

hobojoe said:


> It's been a game of runs, the key one being the 10-0 start to the 2nd quarter that Gasol and the second unit went on. It's gone back and forth since, but the Lakers have pretty much been in control since opening it up.


you mean by that of course being up by 1 at the end of the first and giving up 31 in the 3rd, right? or do you mean that the bench of which Pau is the centerpiece opened up the game in the second and caught it up in the 3rd after the starters gave up ground? because that's pretty much what his +23 meant


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Apparently Brian Roberts doesn't know who Dwight Howard is.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweet pass by Eminem... :drool:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

e-monk said:


> you mean by that of course being up by 1 at the end of the first and giving up 31 in the 3rd, right?


Ever since the lead hit double digits early in the second quarter it's seemed like the game was over. Yea it was cut down to 4 or whatever, but the Lakers have looked pretty solid all around tonight and you just don't get the feel the Pelicans have a shot.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

I like how Clark keeps playing hard and mostly under control even after making mistakes. Blake is passing crisp and accurate. Jamison and Meeks are playing aggressive on offense. Biggest weakness is FT's.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

e-monk said:


> you mean by that of course being up by 1 at the end of the first and giving up 31 in the 3rd, right? or do you mean that the bench of which Pau is the centerpiece opened up the game in the second and caught it up in the 3rd after the starters gave up ground? because that's pretty much what his +23 meant


I don't have the +/- in front of me, but they looked pretty good when they went with the big front court (Clark/Gasol/Howard). Not just the second unit, but yea obviously their big runs have been with Gasol on the court thus the +23.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

hobojoe said:


> Ever since the lead hit double digits early in the second quarter it's seemed like the game was over. Yea it was cut down to 4 or whatever, but the Lakers have looked pretty solid all around tonight and you just don't get the feel the Pelicans have a shot.


when did those things happen and who was on the floor is the point - there's been a lot of pau hate this season so let it be noted kobe is not the only one who has taken the personal hit and made the team effort


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dwight with 4 blocks and 5 steals.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

earl clark spent all summer working on his three


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers trying hard to blow this.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Playing sloppy defense again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the **** just happened?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

16-2 Pelican run. Dafuq?!


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow... thought this was over.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

season in the balance because cantoni doesnt know how to work his rotations?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I turned off this game at 98-80 and watched the hockey game.

What the **** is wrong with this team? Really???


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

gonna have to grind this out


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is unbelievable.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

get jamison out of the ****ing game?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you, Steve. 

This would've been the worst loss of the year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't think I've been this tense watching januaray games in at least 13 years. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Clark with 20-11-3.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I just like the dude


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't think I've been this tense watching januaray games in at least 13 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


upside of the hole they've dug - every single game matters


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big layup by Jamison. 16 points tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't think I've been this tense watching januaray games in at least 13 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Seriously.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

meanwhile the ghost of back to back 31 point quarters raises its head


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Game.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

D'Antoni almost coached his way out of that win - close one


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Whirl had a big game. His situation has many parallels with Ariza, particularly when Trevor basically appeared out of nowhere and started contributing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This time Kobe was 2 rebounds away from a triple double. Lakers win 111-106, their 3rd in a row. 7-game road trip begins tomorrow. Here we go...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why does Earl Clark have to be a FA after this season?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

After scoring just 42 pts in the first half, the Pelicans scored 64 in the second.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

38 bench points


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*ByTimReynolds*  Kobe has double-digit assists in 3 straight games. Career-best in that department is four, done twice (2004 and 2009).
> 
> @*ByTimReynolds*  Lakers about to go to 37-9 all-time when Kobe has at least 11 assists.


Makes sense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Earl Clark is out there looking like Ariza. I hope his agent isn't as stupid as Ariza's this summer...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Mike Dantoni is absolutely ****ing awful. Jesus Christ how is Pau not playing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kneejoh said:


> Mike Dantoni is absolutely ****ing awful. Jesus Christ how is Pau not playing.


He said in the postgame interview "...couldn't get Pau back in there because of the matchup. They were going small" 

fwiw


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

.....it's just impossible to comprehend how 99% of the basketball world knows and sees that Pau should be playing, except the one guy responsible for his minutes. Don't get me wrong I love the win tonight but Pau was a +21, and the team looked great with him out there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Earl Clark is out there looking like Ariza. I hope his agent isn't as stupid as Ariza's this summer...


Great find for you guys. I'm jealous. There's a lot to his skill-set that we're looking for in a 4 in Miami. Was he on LAL's roster at the start of the season or was he waived by someone?


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Clark came from the Howard trade, just as Ariza was traded to the Lakers by Orlando in '07. Who knew Earl would be the best asset in the deal.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Jace said:


> Great find for you guys. I'm jealous. There's a lot to his skill-set that we're looking for in a 4 in Miami. Was he on LAL's roster at the start of the season or was he waived by someone?


Dwight trade


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Another fine young athlete that Phoenix did not want for their future.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Kneejoh said:


> Dwight trade


_ 
Lakers expected to get guard Chris Duhon & forward Earl Clark in Dwight Howard deal, too, source tells Y! Sports._***
_It's unknown if both players will stick with the Lakers or if Los Angeles will pursue buyouts to clear roster space._

Clark was a total throw-in.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @MedinaLakersNBA: Pau Gasol on sitting out late in game:"I'm a competitor & think I bring a lot to the table. It's something I don't like & don't appreciate."


...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau should've been in the game. I don't care if the Hornets went small.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Cris said:


> He said in the postgame interview "...couldn't get Pau back in there because of the matchup. They were going small"
> 
> fwiw


and they were going on a 16-2 run while Ryan Anderson lit it up so how did that work - also was metta hurt or ejected and I missed it?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Pau should've been in the game. I don't care if the Hornets went small.


Maybe. But he also wasn't making his free throws. Perhaps that is what D'Antoni was really unhappy about.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> Maybe. But he also wasn't making his free throws. Perhaps that is what D'Antoni was really unhappy about.


At that point in the game, he had made 4 consecutive free throws. So I'm not buying that. He's still a better FT shooter than Jamison.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This was the first time I can rememeber that our 2nd unit won us a game. They really played well together. I think that having Pau as an anchor out there really helps the 2nd unit. I like him coming off the bench, but he needs to get more than 21 minutes. D'Antoni cannot let the other team decide who he is going to play. 

That said, Clark had a pretty damn good game. He hit the boards hard to cover for all the shots Dwight affected, and some of the TO's he got credited with should have been on Dwight.

Dwight was really moving on defense and didnt pick up the stupid fouls he has been all year. He affected a lot of plays on defense which is nice, but he has to get his head on straight on the other end. He dropped some easy passes in the paint and missed some very easy finishes. 

I love having Kobe on ball and Nash playing off ball. Having one of the best passers in the league getting the ball after double teams allows him so much space to make the 2nd pass or hit an open jumoer. The ball movemoent was phenominal again last night. I think that is the biggets reason we seem to have more energy on defense.

Unfortunately, the Lakers still have the reputation in the league as being a beatable team, no matter the scoreboard. NO kept coming after us and eventually erased an 18 pt lead in the 4th quarter. The lakers need to devlope that killer instict where they just tear the other teams will to fight away. We still dont have that yet and it showed last night. NO still thought they could beat the lakers even being down big.


----------

